# Are bed slats from IKEA worse than a box spring as a foundation?



## Spend (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

I am interested in buying an IKEA Malm bed.
This bed comes with IKEA slats for the bed which is used as a foundation instead of a box spring.
I was wondering if anybody knows if bed slats are worse off for the mattress as a foundation than a box spring? I am asking because the slats have a gap between them (2 inches), what makes me fear that it can cause the mattress to sag over time. The slats are more attractive due to their price, which is only $50 and I am not a big fan of high bed frames.



Sultan Lade bed slats
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/25844409/









Malm bed frame:
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S99849862/#/S39849860









As a possible alternative option, I can also opt for a higher end IKEA slats, they look less spaced out but they cost $90 more. It is a no brainer that they are probably a wiser choice, but I am wondering if the the cheaper slats can provide a sufficient support for the mattress and won't cause it to deteriorate or sag. They are the most popular choice when purchasing this particular bed frame. Obviously, I would much rather spend $90 more on slats if it would mean that my mattress would be able to keep its proper shape as a result.

Sultan Laxeby bed slats
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60125969/









Suggestions or advice are welcomed.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

They're worse for a lot of reasons, but I wouldn't think sag would be one of them. If you're that concerned, spin your mattress 180 every time you change the sheets.


----------



## Joshual1177 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have this same exact bed and we love it. We bought the cheaper slats and we have had it for over 3 years. We haven't experienced any sagging of the slats. Without having a box springs it makes the mattress slightly more firm and less springy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## momist (Jan 27, 2014)

Hard to tell, but from your pictures the first bed shows simple softwood slats, while the second shows the Ikea sprung hardwood slats which are slightly curved.

I've slept on both systems and can confirm that the sprung version feels better when you try it out, but I slept equally well on both. When you move about in bed, the sprung ones give more bounce, and make you think there are springs in there. I suspect that the sprung version which have smaller gaps will be better for your mattress, but there's little wrong with the cheaper system really. How good the mattress is is more to the point.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

AFAIK we are the only country that uses foundations for beds. It seems to me that they are just extra profit for the mattress companies. I like a firm bed so I prefer bed slats. Bed slats are a lot easier to deal with on moving day. They just roll up.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

I have used both IKEA mattress support systems in Europe.
I would be more concerned with splinters damaging your mattress (the cheaper version only) than with damage due to sagging. In fact, I am currently using the more expensive version in a non-IKEA bed.

I would suggest the more expensive version: quiet, as it is one single grid, cleaner finish, somehow elastic. It takes for ever to put it together but you only do it once. Mind you, the sliding rubber connectors that are supposed to control firmness along your body on left/right side of the bed are a joke.


----------



## Spend (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies!

I went to the IKEA store yesterday and wanted to inquire more about the slatted bases. I actually considered buying both type of slats while they were on sale and returning one of them within the 45 days return period. I decided to ask the IKEA clerk that was working in the bedroom section about the type of slats recommended for the double Malm bed frame. Without any hesitation he recommended that I purchase the cheaper LADE slatted base. He told me that the curved LAXEBY model is just marketing and that only 1% of shoppers opt for this model. 
While I know that he could have said what he wanted, I still decided to purchase the cheaper LADE model, as it is the more popular slatted base, it is not curved and is more rigid than the other slatted foundation. I would much rather invest the $85 I would be saving on the slats for a better quality mattress.

Once again, thanks for the replies which helped me feel at ease about my choice. Now I have to purchase a mattress...


----------

